# What's a good day at the range?



## CW

A lot of variables so I'll try to pare it down,

Pistol, 10-15 yards, open sight or optic aid, what's you target look like on a good day?



With the .22 87T and dot scope, If all are 8 or more its a good day.

With the PCR or 84F, a 4" paper plate full of holes is mighty fine.


----------



## boatdoc173

a good day is groups of 2-3" of POA @21 -30 feet a great day is making ragged holes with each 5 round group

my goal is to be able to make a ragged hole with any gun given to me== great technique

after shooting about 75,000 round since we started shooting, I am very close to my goal most of the time. My wife has her moments too. Love to see her smile when she makes a ragged hole!!!

no matter what--the ultimate goal is having fun and shooting safely


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Because of where we live, just _getting to_ a place where we can shoot is a major undertaking.
Thus, any day at any useful range is a good day at the range.


----------



## DirtyDog

Depends on if I am practicing individual aimed shots









or double tap/rapid fire drills.

















But since it means shooting with this lady, a good day at the range is any day at the range.


----------



## jtguns

Any and every day on the range is a good day.


----------



## BigCityChief

ANY day at the range is a good day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoMan

Any and all days at the range are winners for me.
I'm actually heading out to my club tomorrow afternoon with a couple of the other guys. NOW how can that be anything but a winner!


----------



## Wyoming_1977

*Can't post picture. Disregard this post*


----------



## Hawk451

Just about any time I get out to the range is a good day.

Getting my Great Nephew to stop yanking the trigger & seeing his 'patterns' become 'groups'=a great day.


----------



## Shipwreck

I use a photo copy target. I replace it after every mag. The center is actually white, with the outside bullseye in black.

If all shots stay in the white section/center area of the bullseye target, then I am satisfied.


----------



## MoMan

Never made it to the range today!! Unfortunately I had an eye doctor appointment and he put in the drops that caused my eyes to dilate. The light was killing me most of the day. Going to get there this weekend.


----------



## pic

*What's a good day at the range?*

Making it home without getting shot.


----------



## Kennydale

This is the target with my "PRECIOUS" Glock G17 gen 4. First ten shots at 10 yards then I got a bit sloppy


----------



## joepolo

I agree with Steve any day I could make it to the range and all my guns come home working is a good day at the range.


----------



## Shipwreck

Shipwreck said:


> I use a photo copy target. I replace it after every mag. The center is actually white, with the outside bullseye in black.
> 
> If all shots stay in the white section/center area of the bullseye target, then I am satisfied.


This is one of my targets. THIS is a good day: 

17 rounds at 7 yards:


----------



## berettatoter

Shipwreck said:


> This is one of my targets. THIS is a good day:
> 
> 17 rounds at 7 yards:


Come on, your cheating! With that gun, a monkey better be able to shoot a group like that! Lol. (You know it's the gun don't you?)


----------



## berettatoter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Because of where we live, just _getting to_ a place where we can shoot is a major undertaking.
> Thus, any day at any useful range is a good day at the range.


I here ya! I belong to a semi-local conservation club, and it seems that this time of the year it's packed!


----------



## Shipwreck

berettatoter said:


> Come on, your cheating! With that gun, a monkey better be able to shoot a group like that! Lol. (You know it's the gun don't you?)


:mrgreen:


----------



## mom2mag

...


----------



## CentexShooter

Even a bad day at the range beats a good day at work.


----------



## mom2mag

Shipwreck said:


> This is one of my targets. THIS is a good day:
> 
> 17 rounds at 7 yards:


Is this an M9A3? If so, where/how did you get it? My husband wanted one but cabelas told him the wait would be about a year.


----------



## CW

Shipwreck said:


> This is one of my targets. THIS is a good day:
> 
> 17 rounds at 7 yards:


Nice placement of pistol, sure your not hiding those strays in the black at 10 and 1 o'clock? 

**yes its envy. I wish I could do that with my 96a1.


----------



## VAMarine

So jealous of the wife today...










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mom2mag

VAMarine said:


> So jealous of the wife today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## berettatoter

Any day at the range is a good day for me.


----------



## bluewave

*Good Day at the Range*









This is the results of my first 45 rds. using my new Glock 19 at 7, 10, 15 yds.


----------



## OldManMontgomery

I am compelled by good taste to agree with DirtyDog



Dirty dog said:


> But since it means shooting with this lady, a good day at the range is any day at the range.
> 
> View attachment 2297


Further, I am inclined to agree with many folks who opine any day at the range is a good day. I must confess, some times when the rifles won't shoot and the chronograph won't cooperate...

Last Saturday, I had a bowling pin match. Five pins abreast at just over seven yards, knock them all (not just 'over' but) OFF the table. With a good double action revolver I had one run of getting five pins off the table with five shots. Good day. A great day would have been to do that more than once in a row with people watching!


----------



## Shady

CW said:


> A lot of variables so I'll try to pare it down,
> 
> Pistol, 10-15 yards, open sight or optic aid, what's you target look like on a good day?
> 
> With the .22 87T and dot scope, If all are 8 or more its a good day.
> 
> With the PCR or 84F, a 4" paper plate full of holes is mighty fine.


Nothing but "Good" days at the range. Who can disagree? ..


----------



## Craigh

*Not a good day at the range*



pic said:


> *What's a good day at the range?*
> 
> Making it home without getting shot.


LOL I have to agree with you there. I was at a public range last week, and it was a bit scary. Big sign says no guns to be removed from your case except on the firing line. There's a long shelf behind. Those signs are large and one behind each two lanes. You're supposed to bring the case to the firing line, remove weapon, then store the case on that shelf behind you, if you want. You're not supposed to pull loaded guns out of the case, then walk them the ten feet to the firing line. Various ranges have various rules, but that is this range's rule.

I knew I was in trouble when two guys came in laughing and yapping. Another clue was they were each carrying a couple of plastic Glock cases. ;-) They had loaner eye and ear protection. I mean how can you own a couple of not that inexpensive of handguns and not be able to afford your own, better quality, ear protection? They put their cases on that back shelf and began pressing ammo into their magazines. They slammed home the mags and racked the slides back there and strolled to the firing line, all the while muzzling me, three lanes over, one guy sweeping the entire range, back and forth while looking down the sights, finger touching the trigger. Several times they walked back and again sweeping the range including me. They were quite ticked off when I tapped on the glass, calling in the range officer, calling me a p_ssy and ghey.

Eventually, I left. It just wasn't fun anymore and I was afraid their gun etiquette would decline again. They just were not safe. This range is not bad, but I'm not a member so can't use the member's area. It's why I prefer club ranges or an indoor range where I am a member. This range is just close. I'd join, but they don't allow reloads and I don't lie. I think because the range officer also mans the cash register for the range area, he just doesn't see much of what goes on past the glass.


----------



## tecman

Any day you get to go to the range is a great day.


----------



## pic

Craigh said:


> LOL I have to agree with you there. I was at a public range last week, and it was a bit scary. Big sign says no guns to be removed from your case except on the firing line. There's a long shelf behind. Those signs are large and one behind each two lanes. You're supposed to bring the case to the firing line, remove weapon, then store the case on that shelf behind you, if you want. You're not supposed to pull loaded guns out of the case, then walk them the ten feet to the firing line. Various ranges have various rules, but that is this range's rule.
> 
> I knew I was in trouble when two guys came in laughing and yapping. Another clue was they were each carrying a couple of plastic Glock cases. ;-) They had loaner eye and ear protection. I mean how can you own a couple of not that inexpensive of handguns and not be able to afford your own, better quality, ear protection? They put their cases on that back shelf and began pressing ammo into their magazines. They slammed home the mags and racked the slides back there and strolled to the firing line, all the while muzzling me, three lanes over, one guy sweeping the entire range, back and forth while looking down the sights, finger touching the trigger. Several times they walked back and again sweeping the range including me. They were quite ticked off when I tapped on the glass, calling in the range officer, calling me a p_ssy and ghey.
> 
> Eventually, I left. It just wasn't fun anymore and I was afraid their gun etiquette would decline again. They just were not safe. This range is not bad, but I'm not a member so can't use the member's area. It's why I prefer club ranges or an indoor range where I am a member. This range is just close. I'd join, but they don't allow reloads and I don't lie. I think because the range officer also mans the cash register for the range area, he just doesn't see much of what goes on past the glass.


d

Anybody that sweeps a muzzle by me , I immediately correct them with a firm tone. Even in a gun shop , there is plenty of sweeping, maybe not plenty, but it happens. Loaded or unloaded IMO it doesn't matter. 
Some just don't get it. I've frequented many public ranges, some are very well monitored , members at private membership type range I find have strict training requirements.
I guess it all comes down to the structural set up concerning ones individual safety.


----------



## Argon18smith

Heading home with completely empty ammo boxes and targets full of holes is my great day at the range.


----------



## Craigh

pic said:


> d
> 
> Anybody that sweeps a muzzle by me , I immediately correct them with a firm tone. Even in a gun shop , there is plenty of sweeping, maybe not plenty, but it happens. Loaded or unloaded IMO it doesn't matter.
> Some just don't get it. I've frequented many public ranges, some are very well monitored , members at private membership type range I find have strict training requirements.


I usually do as well. A few months ago when I was in a local gun store picking up my new Walther PPQ, I was standing by the counter where the Springfield XDs were shown. The young salesman was showing various pistols to the two guys and he kept muzzling me from around 6 feet away, even dry firing once in my general direction. It was the salesman, for Heaven's sake. I loudly said, "Hey, stop it!" and he stopped for a moment or so. Then he started again. I moved to the other side, making an angry statement. He got all red and apologized, but there just was no excuse. I would have moved to the other side of the store, except I was where they sold the Walthers. I also think he got a tongue lashing later because the manager had seen it and came to me to apologize. He also knows I tend to buy some guns. ;-)


----------



## pic

Craigh said:


> I usually do as well. A few months ago when I was in a local gun store picking up my new Walther PPQ, I was standing by the counter where the Springfield XDs were shown. The young salesman was showing various pistols to the two guys and he kept muzzling me from around 6 feet away, even dry firing once in my general direction. It was the salesman, for Heaven's sake. I loudly said, "Hey, stop it!" and he stopped for a moment or so. Then he started again. I moved to the other side, making an angry statement. He got all red and apologized, but there just was no excuse. I would have moved to the other side of the store, except I was where they sold the Walthers. I also think he got a tongue lashing later because the manager had seen it and came to me to apologize. He also knows I tend to buy some guns. ;-)


Good for you, I've worked with and watched very professional salespeople and not so professional . You're actually doing the salesperson a favor in correcting his methods and behavior. I always try to follow up,,, saying something positive after the negative, if possible.

:smt1099


----------



## chip2

I use those green and white Birchwood Casey targets from Wal Mart. My shooting is improving, thanks to dry-fire practice, but is not quite where I would like it to be yet. A good day is when I can keep all of the shots in the 9 or 10 ring from 10 yards. If my son goes with me, that's even better. I wish that I could get my wife to go but sadly, shooting is just not her thing (Sigh).

I agree that people who disregard the safety rules are dangerous and not fun to be around. I'm not above being corrected either. I once had a range officer correct a safety error that I was unconsciously making. I thanked him for pointing it out to me, and he looked a little surprised.


----------



## BigCityChief

Today was a good day. I got to shoot and clean these 6 pistols:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chip2

BigCityChief: Nice collection. I'm jealous!


----------



## Auriemma

I've only been shooting a month or so, so this is a good day for me...
Tanfoglio Witness PS 9mm & 22 conversion








22LR @10 yards 10 inside the 10 ring
8.5x11 sheet








22LR @10 yards 20 in roughly the same area
8.5x11 sheet








9mm @7 yards 10 with a ragged hole
11x17 sheet


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Nice work.
Keep at it!

Now, move back to 12 or 15 yards, and start all over again.

Be _smooth_. Smooth is faster than fast.
Continue to be accurate. Accuracy trumps ballistics.


----------

